
Tribler, a Torrent client supporting onion routing - FrankyHollywood
http://tribler.org/anonymity.html
======
shipintbrief
[https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-
dev/2014-December...](https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-
dev/2014-December/007999.html) — for those looking for some critic of software
before trying it

